# Original Mirrycle Mirror



## bongofury66 (26 May 2011)

Now then pop pickers.....does anybody have one of these in decentish nick to sell (I am still using a pair of old weinmann brake levers on the road bike with cables coming out of the tops)......NB this is distinct from the current road STI lever Mirrycle which I don't think will fit. Had one years ago and it was a classic of design and pretty much vibration free - great for commuting.





http://www.amazon.com/Mirrycle-20-ORG-Original-Bicycle-Mirror/dp/B001SMJ63Q


Thanks for looking.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 May 2011)

St John Street  do the updated version of the original for non-STI levers.


----------



## bongofury66 (27 May 2011)

Many thanks for the link.............ordered. You are a good 'un.


Cunobelin said:


> St John Street  do the updated version of the original for non-STI levers.


----------

